# Oliver 550 Diesel



## zlamb0002 (Sep 24, 2008)

How much is it worth. It has been restored.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

They bring a wide spectrum of prices depending upon what shape they are in. This link should give you a good idea of pricing. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...x=exact&GUID=F3F994C2EEDA4768AB60C294F7C1DDA5


----------

